# Channel Master CM-2020



## ESA1178 (Dec 3, 2011)

Anybody recommend the Channel Master CM-2020 antenna?
Along with a preamp. For long range digital?

Thanks!


Mark


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

It depends entirely on what you mean by "long range digital".

First - there is no such thing as a "digital" antenna - an antenna is an antenna is an antenna.

Now, TV reception and especially digital reception is more of an art than a science, so within certain parameters it is usually governed by trial and error.

CM rates this antenna for reception up to 60 miles. That would be over flat, level (is that a redundancy) ground with no obstructions.

I consider this CM2020 to be a midrange antenna, not a long range antenna.

If you are in the LA area and have a view from 60, maybe more, miles away of Mt. Wilson, this antenna will probably work for you.

As a general rule the larger the antenna is, the more elements it has, the further it can receive stations.

Channel master has quite a few larger antennas that would get more signal out of the thin air than the CM2020, and If you are looking at VHF high /UHF combo antennas Winegard makes a complete line of them from the HD7694 to the HD7698 which is a monster, all of which are stronger at collecting signal than the CM2020.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Not knowing where you are, if you are in So Cal you probably don't need an antenna that big. I live 55 miles from Mt. Wilson and an indoor antenna works surprisingly well.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Stable OTA reception from 55 miles with an indoor antenna is truly remarkable.


----------

